# [SOLVED] nvidia-drivers-313.18 failed with kernel 3.7.6

## Xywa

After compiling a new kernel and after make modules_install and modules_rebuild populate and modules_rebuild rebuild, evertything is fine like usually but I have an error during emerge nvidia-drivers-313.18. I was trying to do this manually by emerge, but the same... *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

```
# emerge -1 nvidia-drivers

Calculating dependencies   * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

 ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.6-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.6-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-313.18.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.6-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.6-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-313.18.run to /mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work

>>> Source unpacked in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work

>>> Preparing source in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work ...

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j2 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.7.6-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work/kernel'

 * S: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18, Log file:

>>>  '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work/kernel'

 * S: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.18/work/'

```

Last edited by Xywa on Sat Feb 09, 2013 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jburns

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-950330.html

----------

## cdstealer

Thanks.. fixed for me.  :Smile: 

----------

## Xywa

Thanks! Works for me! SOLVED

----------

